# experience, analysis, opinion: 26ft Albin



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We''re trying to buy our first sailboat. We heard of a 26'' Albin for sale and thought it would be the Peter Norlin design, ''Cirrus''. In fact, it is an entirely different design by Rolf Magnusson - the Albin 79. 

I''ve not found much about this boat, especially comments about sailing characteristics and performance. Maybe those of you with more experience and a talent for interpreting "the numbers" can offer some insight...opinion.

L.O.A.	7.88 m
L.W.L.	6.10 m
Width	2.67 m
Draft	1.45 m
Displ	2,150 kg
Keel	Fin
Draft	1.45 m
Ballast	750 kg
Keel %	34.8 %
Rig	Masthead
Sail	27.2 m2
Jib	8 m2
Genoa	24 m2
Gen II	18 m2
Produced 1974-77
Number built 250 

"The Albin 26 or Albin 79, in metres, was built as the smaller sister to the much better known Ballad and bears quite a family resemblance. Originally designed as an offshore cruiser/racer to the 1/4 ton rating she has a good turn of speed and excellent handling. She has some very innovative features for a boat of her era. Her diesel engine is situated forward of the moulded keel, under the fore peak berths. Her open plan saloon is similar to many of the latest designs in yachts of this size, and the heads compartment, in the starboard quarter, was years ahead of it’s time." 

So, what about the diesel location? 
And, what are the pluses & minuses of having been designed to the 1/4 ton rating?

Photos:

http://www.sailguide.com/Bilder/Albin_79bild.htm

http://www.compasssecurities.com/boat/fiddlers_stands.jpg

The prop shaft exits the hull just behind the aft edge of the keel.

http://www.compasssecurities.com/boat/fiddlers_stands2.jpg

The diesel is located in the compartment right in front of the V-berth

http://www.compasssecurities.com/boat/interiorfwd2.jpg


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

W:

That is a surprise. I too would have immediately assumed that size Albin was the Cirrus.

The first question I would want answered is where was she built? After the Cirrus (and Ballad, Vega and one other model), they transitioned to Taiwan. I''m assuming this model was built in Sweden given the design and size...but would want it confirmed.

Yes, forward of the CLR is a strange place for an engine, isn''t it. Still, how much stuff will you cram into the lockers back aft? And how is access? I''m not sure the position per se is an issue.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jack, 

Thanks for your comments. 

We''ve decided to keep looking. Since we''re intending on keeping this first boat for just a few seasons - developing skills & experience - we think it would be smarter to buy a boat that is better known/less unusual so selling it will be easier. 

W&B


----------



## Jim Petrus (Jul 24, 2015)

I purchased an Albin 79 hull # 9 built in 1974 , she has proven herself to be a rugged seaworthy vessel . She requires a large foresail in light air to keep up with light new boats but will go up against anything comparable in heavy weather and performs exceptional when close hauled , often we break through 6 knots , we rarely need to reef the main and run a 130 Genoa most of the time , 170 in light air and asymmetrical spinnaker as required . I repowered it with yanmar 2YM 15 and cruise at 5,3 knots .I hope to keep this boat for another 20 years , it may outlast me. Jim Petrus.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I looked at that model before I bought my Cirrus 7.8. The boat was beautifully built but I did not like the idea of having the engine under the head of the V berth. I imagined it would always smell while I was trying to sleep. I wasn't wild about the enclosed head either. That is expensive real estate and I preferred the way it was handled on the Norlin 7.8.


----------

